
This Is the Worst Way to Build Rapport, According to New Data - ErikVandeWater
https://www.gong.io/blog/this-is-the-worst-way-to-build-rapport-according-to-new-data/https://www.gong.io/blog/this-is-the-worst-way-to-build-rapport-according-to-new-data/
======
tonylemesmer
original URL doesn't work

[https://www.gong.io/blog/this-is-the-worst-way-to-build-
rapp...](https://www.gong.io/blog/this-is-the-worst-way-to-build-rapport-
according-to-new-data/)

